# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Δεν ξερω τι επαθε ξαφνικα το θηλυκο gouldian...

## ponak21

Απο χτες εντελως ξαφνικα η θηλυκια μου (gouldian) καθεται στο πατωμα ή  θα ανεβει με δυσκολια στο κλαδακι (χαμηλο).Ειναι μαζι με τον αρσενικο.Παρατηρησα χτες 1 αυγο στον  πατο του κλουβιου, δεν ξερω αν ειναι δυστοκια.Ψηλαφισα για αυγο, αλλα δεν μου φαινεται κατι....

1)Εβαλα και χαρτι σημερα πριν  λιγο για να δω τις κουτσουλιες.Αν και δεν εχω παρατηρησει κατι περιεργο  στις προηγουμενες.

Ειναι λιγο ζαβλακωμενη  απο χτες.Τις εδωσα 1 σταγονα υγρο ασβεστιο, εβαλα και κοντα μια  λαμπα.Τρωει λιγο, καθεται συνεχεια κατω.Χτες την πετυχα να τρωει και  κατι ιχνοστοιχεια που της εχω της εταιρειας backs. 2)Κοιταω την κοιλιτσα της, δεν βλεπω κατι περιεργο ή εντονα  σκουρο.Απλα φαινεται  βαρια, δεν βαζει το κεφαλι μεσα στα πουπουλα,αλλα καθεται ολη κατω και  ειναι ζαβλακωμενη, και με την ουρα προς τα κατω.Να της δωσω και σημερα ασβεστιο??Σκεφτηκα να ανακατεψω  λιγο miral σε νερο και να της δωσω.....Καποια βηματα ή ιδεα τι μπορω να  κανω για την βοηθησω?

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## jk21

δωσε ξανα υγρο ασβεστιο στο στομα ,αλλα και στο νερο 

δες εδω *ΔΥΣΤΟΚΙΑ ένας κίνδυνος στη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγής*διατηρησε το πολυ ζεστο περιβαλλον και προμηθευσου καστορελαιο και βαλε στην αμαρα ,οπως περιγραφω εκει ,ειδικα αν την δεις να ειναι και διεσταλμενη .δεν αποκλειω κατι αλλο για αυτο βγαλε φωτο τις κουτσουλιες και αν γινεται την κοιλια της να φαινεται το δερμα

----------


## ponak21

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]





Της εδωσα λιγο νερακι με την συριγγα να πιει, και ηπιε με χαρα.Εβγαλα και φωτο, δυστοκια αν ηταν θα ειχε ομως σηκωμενη την ουρα????την εχει καταβασμενη.Η αμαρα ειναι κανονικη και λιγακι λερωμενη .

----------


## jk21

δεν δειχνει να εχει αυγο .βγαλε φωτο και κουτσουλιες

----------


## ponak21

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Νερακι εγω τις εδωσα, 2 φορες με την συριγγα, της ειχα βαλει και αντιστοιχα σε αναλογη δοσολογια μιραλ την δευτερη φορα.

----------


## ponak21

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


Πιο προσφατη...

----------


## ponak21

Τους εβαζα αυγοτροφη καθημερινα που εφτιαχνα, με αυγο,quaker,φρυγανια,κους-κους,νιζερ,κια,καποιες φορες σπιρουλινα.Εχουν μειγμα με κεχρι super και αυτη με της versele laga με τα φρουτα.Τους εχω επισης κεχρι σταμπι.Σε κουπακια υπαρχουν μεσα στο κλουβι ιχνοστοιχεια backs και καρβουνοσκονη, σουπιοκοκκαλο. Της εδωσα σημερα επισης και bactrimel+ νερο 0.5 ml - μιση συριγγα (διαλυμενο αντιστοιχα στην δοσολογια που μου χεις πει) γιατι φοβηθηκα με τις σημερινες κουτσουλιες. Παντως την βλεπω να προσπαθει δεν ειναι νωχελικη,τωρα το βραδακι.Αλλα συνεχιζει να ειναι κατω.

----------


## yannis37

Πάνο, μπορει να μην κατάλαβα καλά,....έκανε αυγο στο πάτωμα, .....φωλιά υπάρχει? (μαζί με τον αρσενικό ειναι έτσι?)

----------


## ponak21

Με τον αρσενικο ειναι ,ναι υπαρχει κανονικα φωλια ειχαν ζευγαρωσει και τα ειχαν παρατησει προσφατα.Και χτες ειδα ξαφνικα ξανα αυγο.

----------


## jk21

δεν με ανησυχει σε κατι η κουτσουλια .ειδικα αν ειναι πουλι που εχει κανει αυγο .στειλε μου σε παρακαλω με πμ την ακριβη δοσολογια που σου ειχα δωσει παλια για αλλο θεμα ,να σιγουρευτουμε οτι ειναι οκ .αν ξεκινησες ισως πρεπεις να συνεχισεις .αν δεν ειχες ξεκινησει ,θα ημουν προβληματισμενος αν θα επρεπε ,γιατι αν ειναι να βγαλει νεα αυγα ,γονιμοποιημενα ,δεν ξερω αν εχουν επηρεαστει απο την χρηση της  ...

----------


## ponak21

Δεν με αφηνει Δημητρη , μου λεει οτι εχεις πολλα μηνυματα και δεν μπορω να σου στειλω....
Απλα μου κανει εντυπωση το γεγονος οτι ενω τρωει σπορακια , καθεται φουσκωμενη συνεχεια με την ουρα προς τα κατω, πριν στεκοταν στο 1 ποδι της. Και βασικο δεν πινει νερο.Οτι της εδωσα εγω σημερα.Εχω αυγα στην φωλια οποτε δεν ξερω αν ειχε να κανει και αλλα....

----------


## jk21

οκ αδειασα χωρο

----------


## jk21

σωστα .τωρα ειδα το πμ .μισο ml απο το διαλυμα το απογευμα και αλλο τοσο το πρωι

----------


## ponak21

Προσπαθω να βγαλω μια ακρη, υπαρχει περιπτωση, να εχει να κανει και αλλο αυγο, αλλα ισως επειδη ο οργανισμος της απο τα προηγουμενα αυγα ειναι ταλαιπωρημενος, να της το εχει προκαλεσει ολο αυτο?Να της δινω παραλληλα και ασβεστιο, 1 σταγονα την ημερα?Το σουπιοκοκαλο πρεπει να το κατεβασω πιο κατω??Τιμαει τα ιχνοστοιχεια και εχουν και βοτσαλακια μεσα.Ειναι 3 μερα ετσι. Που μιλησα με τους γονεις μου, ανεφεραν οτι ετρωγε και οτι η ουρα της ηταν πιο ισια σημερα σε σχεση με τον κορμο της....καλα θα το δω και γω οταν επιστρεψω σπιτι

----------


## jk21

αν ηταν για μια μερα ,θα δικαιολογουταν σαν αντιδραση,ακομα και μετα απο γενννηση αυγου με δυσκολια .ειναι 3  ... 

δινεις τελικα το φαρμακο;

----------


## ponak21

Ναι κανονικα,μαλιστα ειναι καπως καλυτερα απο οτι βλεπω, γυρισα και την βρηκα να εχει ανεβει στο πιο πανω κλαδι τωρα το απογευμα.Ευτυχως κιολας που ειναι δεκτικη με την συριγγα, πινει σιγα - σιγα χωρις να χρειαστει να τη παρω στα χερια.Για 5 μερες δεν ειναι το φαρμακο???Πειραζει να το κανω μεσημερι και αργα το βραδυ αντι για πρωι και απογευμα??Γιατι σημερα μεχρι να την ξυπνησω χωρις να τρομαξει, και να ετοιμαστω να φυγω εγκαιρα για δουλεια ηταν θεμα.Και επειδη φευγω απο τις 6 το πρωι.Απλα θα κοιταξω να υπαρχει αποσταση 8+ ωρων με καθε δοση.

----------


## jk21

τα εχεις σε εσωτερικο χωρο και αν το αργα το βραδυ ,δεν ειναι εγερση απο υπνο που μπορει να την τρομαξει ... 
6 μερες θα δωσεις και αν την δεις να εχει κινητικοτητα και να πινει κανονικα νερο απο την ποτιστρα ,θα δωσεις φαρμακο στο νερο .αν δεν σου εχω πει (δεν θυμαμαι ) θα σου πω τοτε δοσολογια 

χαιρομαι για τα ευχαριστα νεα !!!

----------


## ponak21

Οχι, ευτυχως και ειναι ηρεμη και μαλιστα μου εκανε εντυπωση που πινει απο το στομιο τοσο ανετα . Βαζει το ραμφος μεσα στο στομιο και πινει υπομονετικα καθως της δινω.Καταλαβαινει μαλλον οτι θελει να την βοηθησω,γιατι και καθεται χωρις να τρομαζει, και οταν δεν θελει θα γυρισει απο την αλλη και θα απομακρυνθει...!Δοσολογια για την ποτιστρα δεν εχω, γιατι και την αλλη φορα, σε αλλο πουλι, παλι ειχα δωσει στο στομα (και κει ηταν και δυσκολο γιατι δεν μου αφηνε να του το δωσω).

----------


## ponak21

Δημητρη ,νομιζω εφτασε η ωρα να μου πεις δοσολογια για την ποτιστρα γιατι πλεον δεν με αφηνει να τις το δωσω απο το στομα......

----------


## jk21

καλο αυτο ! ζωηρεψε μαλλον !!!σου στελνω πμ

----------

